# advise on Georgie boy required



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Good Morning Guys
I have been looking at a Georgie Boy Landau 2002 on a chevvy diesel chassis ( Treks up for sale if anyone interested), has anyone any feed back on this make, good or bad ?

Loddy


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Loddy,

Might be worth speaking to Snelly for advice, He just sold his but he is good to speak to for an opinion hope this helps.

Cheers C&S


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Clipped... but he is good to speak to for an opinion hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers C&S


As is Scotjimland, who fulltimes in his with the family. His is a Cruisemaster, but he's out of the country at this time though.

If you need any more details, send me a PM please.

Jock.


----------

